
Show HN: Ethereum KeyServer and EtherPaste - etherpaste
https://etherpaste.com/keyserver
======
etherpaste
Ethereum KeyServer: This is an Ethereum contract that stores a public key for
an ethereum address. Each ethereum address can submit a public key only for
its own address, and can change it anytime. Once submitted this public key
will be available to anyone.

The blockchain is a capable of storing information in a secure way, but the
cost of storage is very high. This makes it very expensive to store anything
that has significant size. Storing a public key on the blockchain leverages
the integrity and security of the blockchain to communicate outside the
blockchain.

The address to the test (ropsten) contract is:
0x3e669f6Ca6ca3fE8329630db9c4E4ADf6142E2AC

The contract will be posted to live network once development is complete,

to contribute: [https://github.com/Y-Kass/Ethereum-
KeyServer](https://github.com/Y-Kass/Ethereum-KeyServer)

EtherPaste.com: This is an application for the KeyServer, This is a public
paste website that allows you to post the paste to any address. You can search
through the Archive for the pastes sent to an address. The contents of the
paste can be encrypted using the ethereum public key stored on the KeyServer.

This will allow individuals to share their ethereum address once and
communicate securely. The only person that can decrypt the paste is the person
who controls the Ethereum address of the public key. It is possible to use the
Ethereum address' keypair, but with the recent development in security
vulnerabilities it is best to keep your ethereum address' private key offline.

The KeyServer allows you to change your public key, meaning you can
periodically post a new public key and delete the previous keypair. This would
make it impossible for anyone -including you- to decrypt past messages.

EtherMail: This a daap that will make it easier to use the KeyServer to
communicate with others. It is in early development but will be open sourced
so people feel comfortable sharing their KeyServer private key with it. It
will query the KeyServer for the latest public key posted by an address
allowing messages to be sent securely across the non blockchain world. Using
this daap, Users will not have to place trust in 3rd parties to safeguard
their messages, the only variable will be how well users can safeguard their
KeyServer private keys.

If you would like to contribute to further development and running and
maintaining etherpaste.com:

· ETH: 0x43C1536F5354c980C77670985C24cf6d0A093107

· BTC: 1ATT2SNwdeYPy8urXyhq5wHQobDsKvPcR4

